# Got a Card Today [Substitute Police officer?]



## ROBOCOP1982 (Sep 4, 2002)

Has anyone had any experience with "F/T Military Substitute Police officer" thats what I got a card for today. So an officer is on active duty and they are hiring someone and put them through the academy, but they must 'vacate' when that officer returns?

I'm confused by what all this means, HRD was able to shed some light on it, but I jsut curious if anyone has seen what has happened to substitute officers once thier time is up.


----------



## FghtNIrsh17 (Nov 8, 2002)

Take the academy. Even if you do have to vacate when the officer returns. Civil service, you should be able to lateral somewhere I would assume. Who knows I could be wrong but at least you trained, that cant hurt. Just my :2c:


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

JUMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Get up and RUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!take that position you damn fool!
:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

From what I remember a municipality can appoint someone a Police Officer and have them work F/T for a year with only the R/I Academy. I would be very surprised to see an agency cough up the $$ to send someone through the whole MPOC just to loose them when the regular officer comes back (esp. if he/she is only on an 18 month deployment). If you have a really good job now I would get as much detail as possible about this form of appointment before jumping in with both feet.


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

Jump on it definitely! They will send you to the academy and if you have to vacate it they will appoint you there permanent intermittent list so you will be on stand by for the next full-time slot. A wise man once said, "You are crazy if you turn down a civil service job"


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Yeah, and the wise man wasnt named keith.


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

Macop";p="67456 said:


> Yeah, and the wise man wasnt named keith.


HAHA, but he listens


----------

